# Furacão Rita (Atlântico 2005)



## Seringador (21 Set 2005 às 11:11)

O FURACÃO Rita é o 5º sistema de grande intensidade, aqui em baixo podem ver animação de tosos os sistemas ciclónicos.
Aqui podem ver animação do RITA e de outros Furacões

http://www.wdsu.com/hurricanetracker/index.html 

Neste momento é um categoria 3 e ao fim do dia já poderá estar na catg. 4 visto que há uma vorticidade dos ventos em Upper level (a 300mb) e um wind shear a Wo Golfo favorável à sua intensificação.

Segundo o ultimo relatório da NHC:
000
WTNT43 KNHC 210843
TCDAT3
HURRICANE RITA DISCUSSION NUMBER 15
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
5 AM EDT WED SEP 21 2005

THE RECONNAISSANCE MISSION SCHEDULED FOR THIS MORNING WAS SCRUBBED
DUE TO ELECTRONICS PROBLEMS ON MULTIPLE AIRCRAFT. HOWEVER...BEFORE
THE EYE WENT OUT OF RANGE OF THE VELOCITY DATA FROM THE KEY WEST
WSR-88D...WINDS OF 100-115 KT WERE SEEN AT BETWEEN 9000-13000 FT. 
ADDITIONALLY...SATELLITE INTENSITY ESTIMATES ARE 115 KT FROM ALL
AGENCIES. BASED ON THIS AND EXTRAPOLATION OF TRENDS FROM THE LAST
AIRCRAFT MISSION...THE INITIAL INTENSITY IS INCREASED TO 105
KT...AND THIS MAY BE CONSERVATIVE GIVE THE SATELLITE APPEARANCE.

THE INITIAL MOTION IS 275-280 DEGREES AT 12 KT. RITA SHOULD
CONTINUE TO MOVE GENERALLY WESTWARD FOR THE NEXT 36 HR OR SO ON THE
SOUTH SIDE OF THE STRONG DEEP-LAYER RIDGE OVER THE NORTHERN GULF
COAST. BEYOND THAT TIME...THE LARGE-SCALE MODELS FORECAST THE
RIDGE TO WEAKEN AND SHIFT EASTWARD...ALLOWING A MORE NORTHWARD
MOTION. THE MODELS HAVE COME INTO SOMEWHAT BETTER AGREEMENT ON
THIS RUN...AS THE GFS HAS SHIFTED WESTWARD FROM ITS PREVIOUS
FORECAST...WHILE THE NOGAPS AND GFDN HAVE SHIFTED NORTHWARD FROM
THEIR SOUTH TEXAS LANDFALL. THE FORECAST TRACK IS CLOSE TO THE
CONSENSUS MODELS AND THE FSU SUPERENSEMBLE...BEING NUDGED SLIGHTLY
NORTH OF THE PREVIOUS TRACK DURING THE FIRST 48-72 HR AND SLIGHTLY
WESTWARD THEREAFTER WITH A LANDFALL ON THE MIDDLE TEXAS COAST IN
JUST OVER 72 HR. HOWEVER...THESE CHANGES ARE IN THE NOISE LEVEL.

THE SATELLITE SIGNATURE OF RITA GIVES EVERY IMPRESSION THAT RAPID
INTENSIFICATION IS CONTINUING...AND WHILE THE EQUATORWARD OUTFLOW
CHANNEL MENTIONED EARLIER IS NOT AS APPARENT NOW THE POLEWARD
OUTFLOW CHANNEL IS STILL GOING STRONG. THUS INTENSIFICATION COULD
CONTINUE UNTIL A CONCENTRIC EYEWALL CYCLE OCCURS OR UNTIL THE EYE
MOVES WEST OF THE LOOP CURRENT IN ABOUT 24 HR. THE GFDL MODEL
PEAKS RITA AT ABOUT 120 KT IN 12-18 HR...THE SHIPS MODEL PEAKS IT
AT 122 KT IN 48 HR...AND THE SUPERENSEMBLE PEAKS IT AT 131 KT IN 48
HR. THE INTENSITY FORECAST WILL BRING THE SYSTEM TO 125 KT IN 24
HR AS A BLEND OF THESE FORECASTS. HOWEVER...IT WOULD NOT BE A
SURPRISE IF RITA BECAME A CATEGORY FIVE HURRICANE IN THE NEXT 24 HR
BEFORE WEAKENING SOMEWHAT DUE TO A CONCENTRIC EYEWALL CYCLE OR THE
LOWER OCEAN HEAT CONTENT WEST OF THE LOOP CURRENT. RITA SHOULD
MAINTAIN MAJOR HURRICANE STATUS UNTIL LANDFALL...THEN WEAKEN AFTER
LANDFALL.


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2005 às 11:20)

Aqui poderão ver através de Webcams nos locais onde ocorrerá "aterragem"
Gavelston: http://www.galveston.com/webcams/
 Huston: http://www.earthcam.com/usa/texas/houston/museum/

ou mais em:http://www.wxnation.com/houston/


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2005 às 15:48)

Está a evoluir de forma impressionante!!   :cry: 

http://tinyurl.com/b2qzt


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2005 às 16:38)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Está a evoluir de forma impressionante!!   :cry:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/b2qzt




Já atingiu a Categoria 4 e parece que irá continuar a intensificar-se


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2005 às 17:35)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Já atingiu a Categoria 4 e parece que irá continuar a intensificar-se


Sim pode chegar à catg. 5, mas poderá depois ir para 4, que só são ventos sustentados acima dos 220km com rajadas de 250km    





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2005 às 22:54)

Já atingiu a categoria 5   O furação Rita está agora com vento médio de 269 km/h e rajadas que já atingiram os 324 km/h. A pressão desceu até aos 914 hPa.


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2005 às 23:09)

No Katrina foi registado um valor de pressão de 902 mb.


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (22 Set 2005 às 11:05)

Ó Rita arredonda a saia... Olha a roda que ela tem!


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2005 às 19:23)

Uma imagem impressionante e bela mas, destruidora!
desceu agora para categoria4 com ventos a 120 Kt - 200km/h.

Um site fixe para o quem perceber alguma coisa e tu Lord acho que sim, eu nem tanto algumas coisitas  
http://tropicalupdates.nhcwx.com/recon.htm 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2005 às 19:24)

Uma imagem impressionante e bela mas, destruidora!
desceu agora para categoria4 com ventos sustentados a 120 Kt - 190km/h.

Um site fixe para o quem perceber alguma coisa e tu Lord acho que sim, eu nem tanto algumas coisitas  
http://tropicalupdates.nhcwx.com/recon.htm 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Seringador (23 Set 2005 às 11:46)

A ABC está a indicar que em Gavelston estã a ficar as ruas inundadas com o " Storm surge" e ainda a chuva não chegou lá, não há duvida que o mar avança mais depressa devido à velocidade do vento junto da sua superfície gerando uma maior velocidade no comprimento de onda e já desceu para catg.3, mas a ultima discussão indica um novo fortalecimento até catg.4.


----------



## Seringador (23 Set 2005 às 12:29)

Se o Storm surge for de apenas 1,50m A costa de Gavelston fica assim






[/URL][/IMG] 

Se o Storm surge for apenas de 3m Gavelston fica assim 



 

Mesmo se for um SS de 6m Gavelston desaparece, pelo menos vendo as simulações da ABC.  !!!







[/URL][/IMG] 

Já parece a orla costeira portuguesa O que vale é que não temos furacões, senão...), um edificado intenso mesmo junto à praia e com áreas planas densas... assim a devastação é enorme.....a acção antrópica faz com a vulnerabilidade aumente face a uma susceptibilidade de acontecer este tipo de fenómenos fenómenos atmosféricos


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2005 às 14:35)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Já parece a orla costeira portuguesa O que vale é que não temos furacões, senão...), um edificado intenso mesmo junto à praia e com áreas planas densas... assim a devastação é enorme.....a acção antrópica faz com a vulnerabilidade aumente face a uma susceptibilidade de acontecer este tipo de fenómenos fenómenos atmosféricos



Sim, não temos furacões mas mesmo assim há perigo. Basta lembrar os temporais de SW do Inverno 1978/79 que danificaram o porto de Sines.
Como bem referiste, a acção antrópica no litoral pode potenciar imenso este tipo de problemas.


----------



## Seringador (23 Set 2005 às 16:31)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Sim, não temos furacões mas mesmo assim há perigo. Basta lembrar os temporais de SW do Inverno 1978/79 que danificaram o porto de Sines.
> Como bem referiste, a acção antrópica no litoral pode potenciar imenso este tipo de problemas.



Sim Dan, bastou uma tempestade para derrubar uma mega infra-estrutura e como me lembro tinha entrado para a 1ª classe


----------



## Seringador (23 Set 2005 às 16:36)

Simulação Storm surge Gavelston
http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/134306main_pia06674.gif 

mas não é tão catastrófico, espero que seja antes assim, mas não estou muito para aí virado.


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2005 às 20:41)

Por causa do furacão Rita, as previsões apontam para quase 200 mm de precipitação em New Orleans até à próxima terça feira.


----------



## Birlao (23 Set 2005 às 21:22)

Eu não sei se se pode considerar sorte ou azar, mas a esses americanos acontece-lhes de tudo, furacões, tornados, tempestades, etc, não lhes falta nada...


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2005 às 21:43)

Birlao disse:
			
		

> Eu não sei se se pode considerar sorte ou azar, mas a esses americanos acontece-lhes de tudo, furacões, tornados, tempestades, etc, não lhes falta nada...



Também com mais de 9 milhões de km2 e com um oceano a leste e outro a oeste dá para ter grande parte dos climas da Terra


----------



## Seringador (27 Set 2005 às 11:00)

Dan disse:
			
		

> Também com mais de 9 milhões de km2 e com um oceano a leste e outro a oeste dá para ter grande parte dos climas da Terra



Sim, mas neste últimos 20 anos o nº de furacões com intensidade superior a 3 a chegar a terra foi de duas vezes superior à média do periodo de 30 anos anterior.  
E.. nos últimos 10 anos essa frequência passou a ser três vezes mais intensa.

Para não falar neste ano em que a meio da época (início a 1 junho até 1 novembro) já vamos na Letra "R", nunca se tinham regitado tantos fenómeno extremos como este ano!  

Além de serem um enorme território, tb são os que poluem mais e tb são os maiores opositores no que concerna à defesa de politicas ambientais globais.


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2005 às 14:25)

Uma praia em Cameron ( Louisisana)um exemplo dos risco que corremos qdo invadimos território que deve de ficar no seu estado natural, para assim servirem de barreira natural de protecção costeira, sem que exista a vulnerabilidade visto que não há exposição ao risco.

Praia de Cameron Antes do RITA



Praia de Cameron Depois do RITA ( Storm Surge de apenas 3/4 m.



Mapa da Praia


----------



## Seringador (29 Set 2005 às 14:49)

Mais antes e depois...


----------

